# I am struck by the different opinions



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

We seem to have so many ideas as to what this forum is best suited for.  Some want serious discussion others favor playing it light.  Still others want both. I look at it as a place where many of us can spend time with friends.  It's neither life nor death.  It's a playground for ideas yes, but surely we are not so rigid as to not allow some of us to have a little fun along the way.  Why must we always call out others for enjoying the forum their way.  

Some of the comments, outright stated and some hinted at, make me wonder just how others view this place.  I think we all get our serious things said regardless of detours by members enjoying themselves.  We all are here to exercise our social beings.  I agree in some cases, the thread should be unmolested by interplay off topic, but not all surely.  Isn't there still room for the class clown?

Come on let's not be like the old grouch on his porch yelling because a neighbor kids ball lands in his flower bed.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> We seem to have so many ideas as to what this forum is best suited for.  Some want serious discussion others favor playing it light.  Still others want both. I look at it as a place where many of us can spend time with friends.  It's neither life nor death.  It's a playground for ideas yes, but surely we are not so rigid as to not allow some of us to have a little fun along the way.  Why must we always call out others for enjoying the forum their way.
> 
> Some of the comments, outright stated and some hinted at, make me wonder just how others view this place.  I think we all get our serious things said regardless of detours by members enjoying themselves.  We all are here to exercise our social beings.  I agree in some cases, the thread should be unmolested by interplay off topic, but not all surely.  Isn't there still room for the class clown?
> 
> ...




Agree.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

To be honest, Jim, I think you've done more than enough reprimanding and "guiding"/pointing people in (what you see as) the right direction the past few days. A few have joined you and it seems to just be unending, but maybe it's time to let it go.

If Administrator and Moderator has something to remind us of, fine, but it should come from them - not from you via several admonisment threads. Frankly, it's getting tiresome.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Not sure how many times I need to reiterate this..  There is NOTHING wrong with having fun.. joking... and threads going off topic... however when a thread is completely overtaken by two or three people with page after page after page of silliness and innuendos,   I'm sorry,   I simply had to voice my opinion.  Which, by the way,  apparently was held by many people not wanting to say anything.   If you feel that I am now an old grouch on my porch yelling at kids, then I guess like everything else.. you are entitled to your opinion.  I contend that if some didn't act like kids, no one would have to.

Like AC... Not sure why you feel the need to start a whole new thread to stir this up again.. though.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> To be honest, Jim, I think you've done more than enough reprimanding and "guiding"/pointing people in the right direction the past few days.  A few have joined you and it seems to just be unending, but maybe it's time to let it go.
> 
> *If Administrator and Moderator has something to remind us of, fine, but it should come from them.*


*
*
Opinions make the world go 'round.  I haven't been playing cop.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not sure how many times I need to reiterate this..  There is NOTHING wrong with having fun.. joking... and threads going off topic... however when a thread is completely overtaken by two or three people with page after page after page of silliness and innuendos,   I'm sorry,   I simply had to voice my opinion.  Which, by the way,  apparently was held by many people not wanting to say anything.   If you feel that I am now an old grouch on my porch yelling at kids, then I guess like everything else.. you are entitled to your opinion.  I contend that if some didn't act like kids, no one would have to.



You have been a close friend since I joined here.  I still respect you and your opinions on almost all subjects but I just feel maybe some take this too seriously.  I hope we can disagree on this point without causing us a problem otherwise.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Just checked my friends list and so far no one has dropped out.  Of course it's early in the game.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not sure how many times I need to reiterate this..  There is NOTHING wrong with having fun.. joking... and threads going off topic... however when a thread is completely overtaken by two or three people with page after page after page of silliness and innuendos,   I'm sorry,   I simply had to voice my opinion.  Which, by the way,  apparently was held by many people not wanting to say anything.   If you feel that I am now an old grouch on my porch yelling at kids, then I guess like everything else.. you are entitled to your opinion.  I contend that if some didn't act like kids, no one would have to.
> 
> Like AC... Not sure why you feel the need to start a whole new thread to stir this up again.. though.



Yes, I agree with QS I think it's rude to stray too far from the mood and tone of the original post. If you want to do light hearted kidding then start your own thread.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

AC, considering the amount of reprimanding you have done yourself, it is hardly apropos to chide Jim for expressing his opinions.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey!!  Check out my new Avatar.....  Compliments of Shirley!   Thanks Shirl..


----------



## Shirley (Jun 10, 2015)

It's you, Dahlin'!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Shirley said:


> It's you, Dahlin'!



I know... again... thanks for keeping me in your thoughts and taking all that time to make me a nice avatar...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Again, Jim, your moderate approach is appreciated by many here. It is all too easy for those of us on both sides of this issue to become dogmatic in our perspective. Your balance helps diffuse that. Merci.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 10, 2015)

I agree Jim.  I'm afraid I might be guilty of some of the points mentioned, so I'm going to be more careful
so I don't bother too many people.  Especially being involved in a thread where just two people go on and on and on, taking up an entire
page of yada, yada, yada.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I agree Jim.  I'm afraid I might be guilty of some of the points mentioned, so I'm going to be more careful
> so I don't bother too many people.  Especially being involved in a thread where just two people go on and on and on, taking up an entire
> page of yada, yada, yada.



I've never seen you taking up an entire thread going yada yada yada...  and I would know... I'm Captain of the Thread Police...  compliments of Shirley!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 10, 2015)

Well,  Keep up the good work QS.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Well,  Keep up the good work QS.



Thank you... it's my duty and my honor.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

QS, you are deliciously bad. Just saw your new avatar. :lofl:

*LOVE IT! You are killing me! *


----------



## merlin (Jun 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Again, Jim, your moderate approach is appreciated by many here. It is all too easy for those of us on both sides of this issue to become dogmatic in our perspective. Your balance helps diffuse that. Merci.


I agree completely


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

I am saddened when a free exchange of dissenting opinions disintegrates into baiting and one-up-man-ship. I fear compromise is not on the table. I think this has become a my way or the highway thing. Regrettable. Life is simply too short to indulge in this type of petty backbiting, which in my humble opinion  seeks intimidation and control, rather than any compromise or resolution. I am more than willing to moderate my approach in the interests of harmony, sadly, it seems others are not. Moderation has given way to one size fits all censorship. Pity.


----------



## Shirley (Jun 10, 2015)

merlin said:


> i agree completely



roflol!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Shirley, lollolllol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

I believe there is baiting and one-up-man-ship on BOTH sides of the issue...  or I wouldn't have my really nice avatar.. would I?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

*In case anyone is keeping track:

Over the past 2 days, 3 threads (started by Merlin and AZ Jim) regarding their ideas about how things on this forum should be......interspersed by some Buddism, Zen, and various bits of words of wisdom and observations about menus and Columns A and B.  Some giggling, yuk yuks, lots of "lol"ing.  So far, 219 posts and counting!  Is there a contest I'm not aware of?  Prize?  *


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

I think a sly tease about thread police hardly qualifies as par with some of the comments expressed on this thread, and, QS, yours were not the most extreme.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## Shirley (Jun 10, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

*More stats later, folks.  Right now I gotta get busy with someting called....uh...LIFE.  But I'll try to stay on top of things.  nthego:*


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Enough enough! AC. While QS may robustly speak her truth, she does so with integrity, you, on the other hand, are determined to spread your brand of vitriol over anyone who does not submit to your tyranny. You are not admin or moderator of this site. You have not been elected thought police. Speak with respect or we will be awarding a prize for the most toxic member.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I think a sly tease about thread police hardly qualifies as par with some of the comments expressed on this thread, and, QS, yours were not the most extreme.



Shali dear....  You haven't seen me be "extreme"  and for the record... It was dying down before this silly thread was started..  and I was happy for that... however, I'm NEVER going to it back and ignore insults.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey, I just flew in from LA and boy, are my arms tired! So, where are you all from? Make sure to tip your waiters!


... oh, wait - that was off-topic, wasn't it? Sheesh, here comes the Thread Police - time to skeedaddle!!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> *In case anyone is keeping track:
> 
> Over the past 2 days, 3 threads (started by Merlin and AZ Jim) regarding their ideas about how things on this forum should be......interspersed by some Buddism, Zen, and various bits of words of wisdom and observations about menus and Columns A and B.  Some giggling, yuk yuks, lots of "lol"ing.  So far, 219 posts and counting!  Is there a contest I'm not aware of?  Prize?  *



AC  If there were to be a prize for snarky, you would win it hands down.  But, bless you, it's just your way and I understand.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Hey, I just flew in from LA and boy, are my arms tired! So, where are you all from? Make sure to tip your waiters!
> 
> 
> ... oh, wait - that was off-topic, wasn't it? Sheesh, here comes the Thread Police - time to skeedaddle!!!




nthego:      You rang????   hahahahahaha


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Phil, you poor bird, here, have a sunflower seed. Lol. I have given up trying to make peace, lost my temper a bit, baaadd therapissed!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Doesn't everyone think we should let this die???  It's gone on too long... BUT... I WILL keep my dandy new avatar though... thanks again Shirl.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Perhaps Canadian insults are an unknown quantity on this forum, lol. I assure you, we are masters of the British one liner snark without mercy, not delicate little taps shown here. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Perhaps Canadian insults are an unknown quantity on this forum, lol. I assure you, we are masters of the British one liner snark without mercy, not delicate little taps shown here. Lol.




Go for it


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> AC, considering the amount of reprimanding you have done yourself, it is hardly apropos to chide Jim for expressing his opinions.


 
tsk tsk …..from our resident mermaid therapist.  Shame, shame. 

How many threads have I started about it.  Can you even count?  I doubt it. (You are way out of your league…..suggest you leave me alone)  I wasn’t even talking to you, Ms. Buttinsky.


----------



## Shirley (Jun 10, 2015)

Tip tap


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am saddened when a free exchange of dissenting opinions disintegrates into baiting and one-up-man-ship. I fear compromise is not on the table. I think this has become a my way or the highway thing. Regrettable. Life is simply too short to indulge in this type of petty backbiting, which in my humble opinion seeks intimidation and control, rather than any compromise or resolution. I am more than willing to moderate my approach in the interests of harmony, sadly, it seems others are not. Moderation has given way to one size fits all censorship. Pity.


 
Pity?  Actually PATHETIC. **


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Enough enough! AC. While QS may robustly speak her truth, she does so with integrity, you, on the other hand, are determined to spread your brand of vitriol over anyone who does not submit to your tyranny. You are not admin or moderator of this site. You have not been elected thought police. Speak with respect or we will be awarding a prize for the most toxic member.



*ATTACK! ATTACK!! *Ooohhhhh my 

Funny thing is, in the past 30 minutes alone I’ve received 4 positive reps, and 7 – yes 7 – complimentary PMS! So looks like some you refer to as “we” don’t share your views.  Alas, there was 1 pissy PM, but the author shall remain a mystery.  All things considered, not bad average/odds.

As stop sucking up to QS.....you're embarassing yourself.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

What happened to your "real life" you going out to be in?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

*Jim, great thread!!*


----------



## Shirley (Jun 10, 2015)

Five


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> *ATTACK! ATTACK!! *Ooohhhhh my
> 
> Funny thing is, in the past 30 minutes alone I’ve received 4 positive reps, and 7 – yes 7 – complimentary PMS! So looks like some you refer to as “we” don’t share your views.
> 
> As stop sucking up to QS.....you're embarassing yourself.



I'll match your 7 and raise you 3


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'll match your 7 and raise you 3



I lost count.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

I have a dilemma.  expecting friend in 20 minutes.  Must I tear myself away?   hmmmmmmm


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Anyone else want to ante up??


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow, fairness=toadying? Who knew? I am certain many of us received messages on both sides of this debate. It is not a competition. It is unreasonable to expect that your diatribe would continue unchecked.  I am truly sorry for whatever pain drives you. I hope you find peace, but until you embrace doubt that will never happen.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

To add to my problems, there are 2 fresh pints of gourmet ice cream ($10 a pint!) in the freezer calling my name. 

psssst.....Shalimar - I can no longer see your posts. Don't take it personally. Just thought I might save a some keystrokes. :shrug:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I have a dilemma.  expecting friend in 20 minutes.  Must I tear myself away?
> 
> hmmmmmmm



Take a laptop and report ever single thing we are waiting with bated breath.


----------



## Shirley (Jun 10, 2015)

What flavor?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Shirley said:


> What flavor?



Shirley....:lol1:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Time for me to smile and walk away, enjoy folks. Namaste.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

Shirley said:


> What flavor?



salty caramel, queen city cayenne (chocolate with a hint of cayenne pepper)....it's GOOD!

oops....gotta go....for now


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Actually I hope it's vanilla... love REAL vanilla ice cream....  I know boring... but oh well..  

Chief QS


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Actually I hope it's vanilla... love REAL vanilla ice cream....  I know boring... but oh well..
> 
> Chief QS


  Chief?  You made Chief already?  Wow!!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 10, 2015)

Shouldn't this thread be in the 'games' category?


----------



## Shirley (Jun 10, 2015)

*Reward for a job well done. *


----------



## merlin (Jun 10, 2015)

What on earth has happened to this forum it has descended into so much trivia its unbelievable, I much preferred the humour and flirty behaviour to be honest, at least it was entertaining, this is just so boring....


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Hang in there it will wear it's self out.


----------



## Shirley (Jun 10, 2015)

Look out, Merlin.  The witch is in the house. The mermaid, the fallen angel and the other amateurs can just back away slowly.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Shirley, HaHaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

The Witch, the Mermaid, and the Fallen Angel would make a great Children's book title, Shirley!  I like it!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Who here can write prose?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Look out, Merlin.  The witch is in the house. The mermaid, the fallen angel and the other amateurs can just back away slowly.


\
Shirley, I like the "sense of humor" Shirley.....


----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Who here can write prose?




Not me, according to some I'm not even focused enough to play the games on here....


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Angel, that is only one person's perspective. You have friends here who do no share that opinion.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Angel, that is only one person's perspective. You have friends here who do no share that opinion.




Thank you, Shalimar.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Most welcome, angel.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

There once was a old guy named Jim
Who played at the SF game
He took lot's of abuse
And said "what's the use?"
But stuck around just the same....


----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> There once was a old guy named Jim
> Who played at the SF game
> He took lot's of abuse
> And said "what's the use?"
> But stuck around just the same....




Very good Jim, but that sounds like a limerick to me.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

merlin said:


> What on earth has happened to this forum it has descended into so much trivia its unbelievable, I much preferred the humour and flirty behaviour to be honest, at least it was entertaining, this is just so boring....



Merlin, I agree totally, I like the humor, but sometimes the so called flirty behavior goes too far and for too long and can become icky, IMO, and it's only entertaining for those who are participating in it, so I too can do without it.  I find it interesting that you think the forum has 'descended' as the issue of thread highjacking needed to be addressed and sorted out, IMO, as it was bothersome and inconsiderate behavior on the part of those who participated in it.  

I have been following this issue and haven't said much, but I see that everyone, and I mean everyone, has played a role in this.  I don't think anyone in particular is to blame, everyone is just  being themselves and displaying their own unique style of conflict management.  

If flirty and playful is desired, I support what has been suggested in previous posts - to dedicate a thread to it.  We have an 'agenda' thread that has been going for a long time with success.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Chief?  You made Chief already?  Wow!!



If you noticed, I changed it to Captain.  I figure Chief/Commissioner was more in Matrix's or SB's league.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

LynnD said:


> The Witch, the Mermaid, and the Fallen Angel would make a great Children's book title, Shirley!  I like it!!




Yeah.... just what I was thinking.... lol!!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Look out, Merlin. The witch is in the house. The mermaid, the fallen angel and the other amateurs can just back away slowly.


BWAHAHAHAHA!   Cute avatar! 

Song?….Witchy Woman” by the Eagles


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> \
> Shirley, I like the "sense of humor" Shirley.....



Yeah me too..... that's a fairly recent development isn't it?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Merlin, I agree totally, *I like the humor, but sometimes the so called flirty behavior goes too far and for too long and can become icky, IMO, and it's only entertaining for those who are participating in it, *so I too can do without it. I find it interesting that you think the forum has 'descended' as the issue of thread highjacking needed to be addressed and sorted out, IMO, as it was bothersome and inconsiderate behavior on the part of those who participated in it.
> 
> I have been following this issue and haven't said much, but I see that everyone, and I mean everyone, has played a role in this. I don't think anyone in particular is to blame, everyone is just being themselves and displaying their own unique style of conflict management.
> 
> If flirty and playful is desired, I support what has been suggested in previous posts - to dedicate a thread to it. We have an 'agenda' thread that has been going for a long time with success.



Just noticed this post.....EXCELLENT synposis of the problem. Best post in the thread. A lot of people agree. Good job, Cookie.

Icky, indeed. And pathetic.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 10, 2015)

What the Devil is going on here? I've been saying since I got here, just a couple of months ago, what a great crowd this is.
I have had a different point of view a few times with people, and we just let each other go gently. 
Do we really have to be put in a straight jacket to respond to a thread? Why can't we just let people do their own thing?
If we were at a party, and didn't care for someone's conversation, we would just walk away, and talk to someone else.
This is a "Senior" forum for crying out loud. We should be able to take the world for what it is by now.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> What the Devil is going on here? I've been saying since I got here, just a couple of months ago, what a great crowd this is.
> I have had a different point of view a few times with people, and we just let each other go gently.
> Do we really have to be put in a straight jacket to respond to a thread? Why can't we just let people do their own thing?
> If we were at a party, and didn't care for someone's conversation, we would just walk away, and talk to someone else.
> This is a "Senior" forum for crying out loud. We should be able to take the world for what it is by now.



It's da mean streets here of late  Underock..... da mean streets... and there are thousands of stories in the naked SF..ours is but one of them.....  But Hey.... Be careful out there.. hear?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Naked????? Officer, save us! Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Naked????? Officer, save us! Lol.



ha... I thought your ears would perk up at that one...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Naked????? Officer, save us! Lol.



Wait a minute here. Naked is MY ideal.  If we all were naked, half our problems would disappear.   We would all have nothing to hide....Let's do it!!! *busily shucking off the unnecessary and pretentious vestiges of societies mandates, letting it all hang out!"

But blushing a little.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It's da mean streets here of late  Underock..... da mean streets... and t*here are thousands of stories in the naked SF.*.ours is but one of them.....  But Hey.... Be careful out there.. hear?



Yes its a jungle in here!    Very very funny QS and clever!

FYI for junior seniors:  don't excite yourselves - the 'naked city' - comes from 50s TV show Dragnet -  as in there are thousands of stories in the naked city..... the city being New York.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you Cookie, I was concerned that perversion was running rampant through sf. QS can only do so much....relieved that everything is under control.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Jim!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Yes its a jungle in here!    Very very funny QS and clever!
> 
> FYI for junior seniors:  don't get excite yourselves - the 'naked city' - comes from 50s TV show Dragnet -  as in there are thousands of stories in the naked city..... the city being New York.



Thanks Cookie....  I didn't think it needed to be explained, but guess it did..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Wait a minute here. Naked is MY ideal.  If we all were naked, half our problems would disappear.   We would all have nothing to hide....Let's do it!!! *busily shucking off the unnecessary and pretentious vestiges of societies mandates, letting it all hang out!"
> 
> But blushing a little.



Put yer clothes on Ethyl....


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Anyone else want to ante up??


I'll leave it to the Scottish bard



> O wad some Pow'r the giftie gie us
> To see oursels as others see us
> It wad frae monie a blunder free us
> An' foolish notion



While we are pointing out foolish notions and blunders I would mention name calling and ad hominem attacks.
If anything needs to be let go, it is this.

A psychologist would have a field day drawing up a sociogram of members' alliances and antipathies on this forum.
Talk about dogs balls.

In saying this, I'm following the old principle of "_no names, no pack drill_".
All of us, myself included, should read over our own posts and reflect on how others might perceive them.

Including this one.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

Actually "The Naked City" was a TV police drama with Paul Burke and James Franciscus that aired 1958-1963.  ("Dragnet" with Joe Friday/Jack Webb was a different show 1951-1959.) Both were set in NYC.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

Just for them who flip when they hear the word 'naked'  and start ripping off the rags, not mentioning any names.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

Okee dokey.... good to know.... thanks AC, but you catch my drift.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

Agree DW, it boggles the mind - at least my mind..... a psychiatrist/psychologist would have a lot of fun with this.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Just for them who flip when they hear the word 'naked'  and start ripping off the rags, not mentioning any names.



Now, lemme guess, and this is a long shot, you don't by any chance refer to moi??  If so, I am chastened and ashamed.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I'll leave it to the Scottish bard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and here I thought I was making reference to comparing numbers of PMs received and using them as poker chips.. who knew I was evoking Burns


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

no matter, Jim, I know it's hot where you are --- and the human body is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Cookie said:


> no matter, Jim, I know it's hot where you are --- and the human body is nothing to be ashamed of.



Aww come here, let cuddle Cookie......


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Now, lemme guess, and this is a long shot, you don't by any chance refer to moi??  If so, I am chastened and ashamed.




I SAID put yer clothes on.....


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> and here I thought I was making reference to comparing numbers of PMs received and using them as poker chips.. who knew I was evoking Burns



But why? It is all about winning?
I'm here for the pleasure of taking part in the game.
The question is whether the game is chess, tiddlywinks or spin the bottle.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I SAID put yer clothes on.....



What's the matter Captain, afraid I'll attract more admirers????


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey, for the record, two psychotherapists had a blast with it also. In a painful sort of way, but that's growth, right?


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

Ah, I get it, was this an experiment gone very wrong?  Is it like 'let that be a lesson to you' ?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> But why? It is all about winning?
> I'm here for the pleasure of taking part in the game.
> The question is whether the game is chess, tiddlywinks or spin the bottle.



Actually, I was making a joke  and trying to lighten up the situation... BUT.... hey.. If I did something complex... I'll take the credit..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hey, for the record, two psychotherapists had a blast with it also. In a painful sort of way, but that's growth, right?



Sure you did....


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Actually, I was making a joke  and trying to lighten up the situation... BUT.... hey.. If I did something complex... I'll take the credit..



If it get's any lighter than this, we can do away with helium.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Actually, I was making a joke  and trying to lighten up the situation... BUT.... hey.. If I did something complex... I'll take the credit..


From my own experience I have discovered that some joking posts are not self evident to all. That's why I use the :grin: to indicate that I am attempting humour.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Experiment? I am not a follower of the behavioural school. An attempt to explore alternatives, possibly initiate something positive, you bet. Of course things do not always work out as well as we might like. Tempers flare, feelings are bruised, etc. still, in the end, most of us remain friends.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

Jest jesting, Shali.  Didn't mean nuthin by it.  But since you mention it, getting things on the table is usually a positive step.  Getting beyond our egos is hard, but well worth the effort. You done good!  :goodjob:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks, Cookie. But the therapissed needs some work as well. Lost my perspective, and lost my temper. Not cool. Apologies where required. Will endeavour to plug the leak. Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok.  This is a thread I started.  It is, has been and hopefully will continue to be a fun thread.  We can do this.  You guys are all my kind a folks and I enjoy teasing with you. I want this thread to continue to bring friends together to have some fun.   There's too much in our world that isn't fun...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ok.  This is a thread I started.  It is, has been and hopefully will continue to be a fun thread.  We can do this.  You guys are all my kind a folks and I enjoy teasing with you. I want this thread to continue to bring friends together to have some fun.   There's too much in our world that isn't fun...



Oh ok..... but can I still keep my avatar?   Oh... and my single bullet?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Spot on, Jim. Now let's all dance around the campfire singing uplifting songs. I will provide snacks, DW, can you sing?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Is there going to be nudity?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Oh ok..... but can I still keep my avatar?   Oh... and my single bullet?



Sure Barn...uh I mean Capt.  You are a good sport and friend QS.  I 'preciate ya...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

QS, I think there's been enough of that from us 'naked apes' for the moment, don't you? nthego:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

Shali, in general the answer is no, I can't sing, but around the campfire I can contribute.

The Court of King Caractacus is a particular favourite.
You do need to be sober to get through to the end.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> In general, the answer is no but around the campfire I can contribute.
> 
> The Court of King Caractacus is a particular favourite.
> *You do need to be sober to get through to the end.*



That lets me out....


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok... We'll stay clothed... but let's get drunk as bicycles.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Ok... We'll stay clothed... but let's get drunk as bicycles.



Drunk as Bicycles???


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Paaaarty! Even though I think DW has stacked the deck re song choice. She will be the only one in any shape to finish her song. Clever Aussies.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Drunk as Bicycles???



Ever see one that could stand up straight without leaning?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Jim, the only experience I have of this phenomenon comes from Annie's description of her bicycling home after imbibing wine at the neighbour's. Hiccccc.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Paaaarty! Even though I think DW has stacked the deck re song choice. She will be the only one in any shape to finish her song. Clever Aussies.....


For drunks, the ideal song is _Ned Kelly Was_. It has many verses but only three words to remember.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Ever see one that could stand up straight without leaning?



Well, now that ya mention it Barney, No, I haven't.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

QS, there are days I can't stand up without leaning either.nthego:


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't think I'll shine in the singing department, but I think I can carry off a decent Watoosee around the fire, as long as I have drum accompaniment.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks, DW. That pretty much reflects my incapacity while drunk as a skunk. Hmmm perhaps three words might be a stretch.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Cookie, I will join you, until one of us falls down. Who plays the drums?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

I does seem that it takes two to Watusi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OU_Ppxgs9Q


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

Anybody can play the drums, and if there are no drums, a couple of upside down gallon water bottles will do!  Maybe Jim can do the honors.  I'll need to get drunk as a bicycle too though.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Cookie, being drunk as bicycles is a requirement for all but DW and she is required to sign a document promising to nevvverrr reveal anything she may witness at this 'happening'. Jim, you are the designated drummer. Choose your handle.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Anybody can play the drums, and if there are no drums, a couple of upside down gallon water bottles will do!  Maybe Jim can do the honors.  I'll need to get drunk as a bicycle too though.



Jim steps in and offers his services.  Gin, Vodka, boubon, red wine, you pleasure madam.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

Great Video QS - so Up! Thanks.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Great video, QS, just what we needed.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Plus they're our age too..  and can still sing..


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Southern Comfort for me, please, Jim. What snacks do people want?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Pizza

Since there isn't going to be sex... pizza is a lot like sex...  When it's good it's really good... when it's bad... well.. it's still pretty good..


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

Vodka for me please, with pickles and rye bread, if its no trouble.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Pizza
> 
> Since there isn't going to be sex... pizza is a lot like sex...  When it's good it's really good... when it's bad... well.. it's still pretty good..



Wait!  No sex?  But.....but.....but....I bought a ticket....


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

Jim...  THis is a fully clothed drunken watusi pizza party... around a campfire.... I think


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Pizza, pickles, rye bread, gotcha. As for the rest, I know notthhhing.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Making a souther comfort on the rocks for Shali and a Vodka with big slice of dill for Cookie...(it's really not southern comfort but it's a nice well drink)


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok QS, I will do my best to manage my extreme disappointment.  I was looking forward to seein.......ah never mind.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

I am going to boogie out but you guys have fun....Adios


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 10, 2015)

Yoohoo...Jim – since you expressed interest in my “real life” itinerary for today, I’m happy to report that I finally washed my hair.  Shampoo and conditioner.  Letting it air dry, but will probably use blow dryer a little later.  Ends need trimmed, but that’s for another day.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Cookie, being drunk as bicycles is a requirement for all but DW and she is required to sign a document promising to nevvverrr reveal anything she may witness at this 'happening'. Jim, you are the designated drummer. Choose your handle.



I may not be the thread police but I am always the Chief Gooseberry on camp. I have a strong torch at the ready.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

What is a chief gooseberry, DW?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

A very dedicated chaperone. 
Very, very dedicated.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 10, 2015)

I think..........sorry.....what was the question again?


----------



## merlin (Jun 10, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Merlin, I agree totally, I like the humor, but sometimes the so called flirty behavior goes too far and for too long and can become icky, IMO, and it's only entertaining for those who are participating in it, so I too can do without it.  I find it *interesting that you think the forum has 'descended'* as the issue of thread highjacking needed to be addressed and sorted out, IMO, as it was bothersome and inconsiderate behavior on the part of those who participated in it.
> 
> I have been following this issue and haven't said much, but I see that everyone, and I mean everyone, has played a role in this.  I don't think anyone in particular is to blame, everyone is just  being themselves and displaying their own unique style of conflict management.
> 
> If flirty and playful is desired, I support what has been suggested in previous posts - to dedicate a thread to it.  We have an 'agenda' thread that has been going for a long time with success.



Just my opinion Cookie nothing more, I am actually working on a complicated humour thread,  which I will get edited by PM with other members before posting, so as not to offend anyone. One of my problems is British humour can appear to be pretty cruel/crude at times, as its often based on sarcasm and satire. Its also well known as a generalisation that Americans are much more prudish than we Brits. Before the Romans came, we often lived in ditches and hedgerows, often drunk our humour reflects that 

The amount of flirting and teasing that has gone on here, is pretty tame to that which goes on even in some of our TV and radio programmes.

I will endeavor to tone down any excesses, but when you are constantly editing your own personality/humour to suit the sensibilities of others, it obviously cuts the spontaneity down, but I agree its the way to go.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

mg: Before the Romans came?

You're joking, aren't you?
How many invasions since then? :lol:


----------



## merlin (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes Dame I was joking, its what we sometimes say here, before the Romans came we were barbarians, living in ditches and wandering around drunk on meandering tracks. In fact the Romans did the most for us, imo building a water/sewage system we never had, also a roads, a lot of our present road system is based on the Roman road network. Subsequent invasions gave us various improvements, architecture churches etc., but nothing so major as the Romans in my opinion...I realise as I write this, that I don't take an awful lot in life seriously these days. I used to but maybe its age, but the cosmic joke concept is slowly taking over, maybe I should confine myself to a cemetery  the people there understand my jokes, or at least never comment :bigwink:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

No Merlin, what I see here is two different national time scales.

As an Australian of British descent I have a short view of national history - just over two hundred years of white settlement, a little over 100 years as a nation. In that time our national character has evolved and under the influence of non British migration, it is still changing.

You on the other hand have a history going back over ten times that amount. What amazes me is that the various countries/counties that make up the British Isles still maintain their separate identities and over such short distances too. 

Now what were we talking about?

BTW, I get the British sense of humour. That much is still in my DNA, and passed down to me from my predecessors.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 11, 2015)

You were talking about the groupies not really getting their needs met...nthego:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh that... 

Yes I'm good at that. Used to take teenagers on camps.
Only nutritional needs met on my camps.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 11, 2015)

The only ones you knew about...


----------



## 911 (Jun 11, 2015)

Merlin, who are you calling prudish? I can personally guarantee you that there are many here in the U.S. and even some on this board that be as sarcastic and insulting as any other person in the world. And, if colorful language was allowed on this board, some of us could really show our true stuff. We like to play nicey-nicey, but given the chance, we could make George Carlin and Richard Pryor look like Billy Graham.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> The only ones you knew about...



On camps I was omnipresent and omniscient.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sure you were, but I wish some of those campers could be interviewed today...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 11, 2015)

:lol: Did I mention that my daughter was often one of the campers.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 11, 2015)

And that is probably who you monitored day and night...nthego:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 11, 2015)

The key is to keep counting heads, and sometimes feet.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 11, 2015)

And did you do that all night?


----------



## Cookie (Jun 11, 2015)

merlin said:


> Just my opinion Cookie nothing more, I am actually working on a complicated humour thread,  which I will get edited by PM with other members before posting, so as not to offend anyone. One of my problems is British humour can appear to be pretty cruel/crude at times, as its often based on sarcasm and satire. Its also well known as a generalisation that Americans are much more prudish than we Brits. Before the Romans came, we often lived in ditches and hedgerows, often drunk our humour reflects that
> 
> The amount of flirting and teasing that has gone on here, is pretty tame to that which goes on even in some of our TV and radio programmes.
> 
> I will endeavor to tone down any excesses, but when you are constantly editing your own personality/humour to suit the sensibilities of others, it obviously cuts the spontaneity down, but I agree its the way to go.



Thanks, Merlin.  British humor is great and I can be quite irreverent myself. But to be fair, this was never about British humor. 
I think you are very mistaken in your assumption/stereotype that Americans are prudish, though, and I, a Canadian, am far far from prudish.

Looking forward to your complicated humor thread. I'm sure it will be fun. I agree editing humor and comments to suit sensibilities of others is a good way to go and a good communication strategy, as we do it all the time with our real life family and friends, at least I do, as I certainly don't want to hurt anyone in the name of my own amusement. And it does take a bit finesse to retain spontaneity too, but one can always be as spontaneous as one wants in a personal message. Have a great day!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 11, 2015)

I LOVED Benny Hill, he was absolutely hysterical.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2015)

Lynn, I so remember Mrs 'Bouquet'. Lollolllol. Loved Benny Hill, and Monty Python. Such fun!


----------



## LynnD (Jun 11, 2015)

Did you ever watch " Absolutely Fabulous"?  That was another favorite of mine.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 11, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Did you ever watch " Absolutely Fabulous"?  That was another favorite of mine.



I don't recall that one Lynn.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 11, 2015)

http://youtu.be/5iqHe9mZRck


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Did you ever watch " Absolutely Fabulous"?  That was another favorite of mine.



One of my all time favorite comedies in the whole world!
   Also, Joanna Lumley (Patsy)   back in 2009 was  [h=1]Joanna Lumley hailed as 'goddess' on arrival in Nepal[/h][h=2]Joanna Lumley was hailed as a "goddess" as she began a tour to celebrate her successful campaign to win Gurkhas the right to settle in Britain.  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ey-hailed-as-goddess-on-arrival-in-Nepal.html[/h]


----------



## LynnD (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes, I agree...it was hilarious!  Maybe Jim didn't watch it because I think women were more their audience.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 11, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Yes, I agree...it was hilarious!  Maybe Jim didn't watch it because I think women were more their audience.



That's probably it although I have enjoyed many "chic flicks" over the years.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 11, 2015)

I didn't like any of the British comedies mentioned, so it isn't just a woman thing.Best British comedies for me are,
Porridge ( Ronnie Barker in prison.) 
Fawlty Towers ( John Cleese)
The Thick Of It ( political satire.)
Stella Street....... Hard to describe, you have to watch it!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2015)

I enjoyed Fawlty Towers, also To The Manor Born. (I think that was the title, at least.)


----------



## LynnD (Jun 11, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I didn't like any of the British comedies mentioned, so it isn't just a woman thing.Best British comedies for me are,
> Porridge ( Ronnie Barker in prison.)
> Fawlty Towers ( John Cleese)
> The Thick Of It ( political satire.)
> Stella Street....... Hard to describe, you have to watch it!




Not all of these were shown here in the US, except for maybe Fawlty Towers, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 11, 2015)

My fave by far is a Scottish comedy 'Still Game'.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My fave by far is a Scottish comedy 'Still Game'.



We don't get that here Annie.  At least I never heard of it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> We don't get that here Annie.  At least I never heard of it.



No, you wouldn't  get it. It has subtitles when shown in England!  About some old people in Glasgow.  Hilarious! I've  shown it to American friends and family and they understand about 2/3 of it and find it funny.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> No, you wouldn't  get it. It has subtitles when shown in England!  About some old people in Glasgow.  Hilarious! I've  shown it to American friends and family and they understand about 2/3 of it and find it funny.



Annie, You are more and more Scot aren't ya?:bigwink:  Do you understand everything said there?


----------



## oakapple (Jun 12, 2015)

Sounds a bit like Rab C Nesbit! is it set in Govan?Never heard of the show, what timeframe are we talking about here, years ago or recent?


----------

